# timelapse 24h na ilha terceira



## Hazores (25 Abr 2011 às 22:02)

deixo aqui um video elaborado pelo estudio9 sobre 24h na ilha terceira
eu gosto, mas sou suspeito


[ame="http://vimeo.com/22804296"]http://vimeo.com/22804296[/ame]


----------



## Knyght (25 Abr 2011 às 22:44)

Gostei


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Abr 2011 às 01:00)

Adorei...


----------



## Norther (26 Abr 2011 às 16:59)

muito fixe


----------

